# Anyone ever made it so the boot opens automatically?



## TiTi (Mar 5, 2007)

I find it strange that audi havent made it that the tailgate opens automatically, in theory all one needs is stronger gas struts....

Since we have the button on the remote it would be quite cool if the whole boot opened when pressing this button, anyone ever done this or know how exactly to do it?


----------



## ezz (Nov 22, 2006)

what a good idea,im well up for this, 10 out of 10 young man.... now the search is on :wink:


----------



## ezz (Nov 22, 2006)

heres a start,im on the phone in the morning. 8) 
http://www.sgs-engineering.com/gas-stru ... motive.php


----------



## R70 TTC (Nov 30, 2006)

I'll be watching this thread carefully. Excellent idea seeing as though I am lazy [smiley=guitarist.gif] Rock on


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

very good idea,

thing is even with beefed up struts will it work?

its a heavy hatch and the struts lay flat when closed and you would need some seriouse force to activate.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
How about the same thing for the ragtop. It is not quite as heavy and would be a good mod also.


----------



## gt russell (Nov 27, 2005)

I dont think its a good idea ! cos sometimes i open the boot when its in the garage to get stuff out and if I say opened the garage door ( up and over door BTW ) and then opened the boot and it fired up it would hit the door


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

sounds good to me, all you would need is a relay and stronger struts, ive already got one fitted...... its called the wife :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

coTTsie said:


> very good idea,
> 
> thing is even with beefed up struts will it work?
> 
> its a heavy hatch and the struts lay flat when closed and you would need some seriouse force to activate.


That is what I was thinking you would need some thing to lift the boot the first few inches untill the struts came in to play


----------



## TiTi (Mar 5, 2007)

I seem to remember a similar design on the vw phaeton....

Maybe double struts positioned to act at different points in the lift?


----------



## gt russell (Nov 27, 2005)

or some springs to give it a shove :wink:


----------



## Gaz_kitson (Mar 26, 2007)

excellent idea... no idea why it not standard on the Audi..

I know it is on most Merc's...

when walking back to my car after work with a colleague who has a Merc.. he always pops his boot up about 10 yards before getting to car and can drop laptop straight in.. and i have to just unlock and relaease mine with remote and then have to lift the boot.. although he went out and bought a 645i on friday.. not sure if that does it though...

will be most interested in seeing if can upgrade so it pops right up...


----------



## Kal GT (Jan 7, 2007)

I Drive a 3 Series BMW Compact currently and my boot does this already just with the button on the Key Fob don't know if that helps see what they use...


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

My old man's got a merc which does the same thing but it hasn't got gas struts just big springs so it flick up like a mouse trap.


----------



## TiTi (Mar 5, 2007)

Kal can you post a pic of the struts/mechanisms used on your bootlid?


----------



## Kal GT (Jan 7, 2007)

Yea im at Work at the moment but can when i get back home


----------



## Kal GT (Jan 7, 2007)

Ok not to sure how to upload picture etc on here but i put them on my website hope this helps if ya need anymore let me know .. i made a little video on my Cam Phone too

www.kal-el.co.uk/boot


----------



## XIIVVX (Apr 23, 2007)

I believe a short 'film' clip exists of a Puma Owners meet where the cars were lined up and a very passable Mexican wave performed by some neat operation of the remote keys. :lol:

XIIVVX


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

One problem I can see is what if it is very windy. That's a very heavy large area to hit the 'stops'. Otherwise if you could do it , it would be just like my wife's Jaguar  Personally I prefer to have total control over what my boot is doing 

Joe


----------



## ezz (Nov 22, 2006)

:roll: i think if your going to worrie about wind, what about if a stray lightin bolt hits it,or if a hale stone the size of a golf ball hits the screen,
life is about takeing risk.... just do it


----------



## TiTi (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks Kal Gt tonight well come over and take the gas struts off your beemer and we can then see if they will work on one of our TT's :lol:

But one of us should get some of them and see if it works, any volunteers?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Surely there is a big difference between a saloon (all the "the Merc does it" posts) and a hatchback having this feature. On a saloon, the boot lid won't normally be higher by much or anything than the roof when the boot opens - on a hatchback, it is a significant height difference... potential problem, no? 

Anyway, the really cool feature is a powered boot that opens and closes at the push of a button, not some spring-open-only crap ;-)


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

the only reasonably priced car that does that which i know of is the honda accord


----------



## TiTi (Mar 5, 2007)

That bmw is a similar boot to the TT so it shouldnt be a problem, yes it would be better if it could close also and if it could dance too but its a lot easier to make it just open


----------



## youngg (Jun 15, 2006)

excellent idea...

Someone has to give it a go...


----------



## sosTT (Apr 11, 2007)

Remember, if it needs to be a tougher 'spring rate' to open the boot, it will need to be a tougher job to close it. it could be quite a weight to pull down.

Years ago, I had a Puma and this was a standard feature. I really liked it but the boot lid and gas strut mounting points were designed to do thsi from early on.


----------



## gt russell (Nov 27, 2005)

clived said:


> Surely there is a big difference between a saloon (all the "the Merc does it" posts) and a hatchback having this feature. On a saloon, the boot lid won't normally be higher by much or anything than the roof when the boot opens - on a hatchback, it is a significant height difference... potential problem, no?
> 
> Anyway, the really cool feature is a powered boot that opens and closes at the push of a button, not some spring-open-only crap ;-)


just whatr i was thinkin


----------



## Captain Beeflat (Dec 4, 2006)

As it requires one free hand to operate the remote, surely that free hand can also be used to lift the boot lid.... ie. Is this mod. worthwhile? :?


----------



## Kal GT (Jan 7, 2007)

A good mate of mine has a TT and we kept on saying it would look cool if his TT could do that! it does turn heads which is a bonus 

Go for it let me know how it goes !! My boot lid is heavy too but aint that hard to shut, if my nan can do it im sure you guys can!


----------



## Captain Beeflat (Dec 4, 2006)

Adding both weight and complexity to an already overweight and over complicated car seems, to me. a retrograde step...simply for the poseur.


----------



## ezz (Nov 22, 2006)

i work for MTV with some of the best looking woman in the counrty, of couse im a poseur. whats your point, if you dont like or want the mod,dont do it...simple as that,  
_________________


----------



## Captain Beeflat (Dec 4, 2006)

eez. Well said; very honest. I was brought up to believe that everything about a sports car should be about steering, stopping and performance. You are right however, the TT is a poseur's car, not a sports car.
Really I should be driving a Lotus 7 type car but as one gets older a little comfort is a good thing.


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

I thought that this was a neat feature on my girlfriend's new Puma a few years ago, until we came back to the car after shopping and the tailgate was wide open! We came to the conclusion that she must have accidentally pressed the key fob in her pocket/hand bag or hit the boot release instead of the lock button....as there was nothing missing from the car...

At the moment no one would know if you did this unless they tried to lift up the tailgate.....


----------



## youngg (Jun 15, 2006)

Has anyone got any more info of this yet then...

Im guessing all that is needed its much stronger gas struts but the same size as the OEM's?

Failing that a compressed spring in the top corners on the tailgate to help it up?


----------



## youngg (Jun 15, 2006)

OK PEOPLE,

Ive sourced a company that will be able to supply gas struts for the job,

Ive got to do measurements of the OEM struts tonight and do some calculations and report back to them tomorrow. They seemed to know what they were talking about and it has been done on many of there custom cars...



















Ill report back and let you know how i get on!


----------



## TiTi (Mar 5, 2007)

I would have thought the easiest if they fit would get some off a BMW like the chap who posted pics of his I think its the little coupe one, anyway taking the struts from one of those and putting them on the tt see if they work otherwise one could explore different ones like the puma that has been mentioned or mercedes. Otherwise maybe an aftermarket supplier of gas struts may be able to find us something then if all that fails some compressed springs to fling it up.

Just need someone with cojones to be the first one to try


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

ezz said:


> i work for MTV with some of the best looking woman in the counrty, of couse im a poseur. whats your point, if you dont like or want the mod,dont do it...simple as that,
> _________________


Stick to Girls and Music, leave the cars out of it :lol: :roll: :wink:


----------



## Captain Beeflat (Dec 4, 2006)

TT cool :wink: :wink:


----------



## youngg (Jun 15, 2006)

right, hurd back from them... heres the email that i recieved!

Dear Luke

Thank you for your enquiry. New struts are available at a cost of Â£69.92 for the pair delivered (Â£26.50 per strut plus Â£6.50 postage and VAT), are covered by a two year guarantee and are available on next day delivery.

*For both the re-gas and new struts the desired operation can be achieved by simply increasing the force of the gas strut. The technical aspects of this process can be discussed in the event of an order but this is certainly something that can be achieved.

Some struts can be re-gassed depending on their condition so a visual inspection by us must be made in order to assess your struts, which is free of charge. If you try a re-gas and it fails within the warranty period we will discount the cost of the re-gas from new gas struts purchased from SGS Engineering. A re-gas is Â£37.02 delivered for the pair (Â£12.50 per strut plus Â£6.50 postage and VAT) and struts are usually turned around within three working days. Payment can be made via credit/debit card and you will be contacted for payment once your struts have been tested. If you require a re-gas please send your struts to:

SGS Engineering

Unit 2, Coburn Place

Newland Street

Derby

DE11JT.

If you have any questions or would like to place an order, please donâ€™t hesitate to call.

Kind Regards

Andy Wyatt.

Ill be the test dummy, im going to send away my old struts to be re-gased...


----------



## TiTi (Mar 5, 2007)

Well done Luke do let us know how it turns out, if I were you I would make sure that they know that standard TT struts dont do this by default and some modification like they mentioned of increasing force would be necessary or different type of struts.

Good luck!


----------



## ezz (Nov 22, 2006)

tt cool bring it on,i used to be kart champion, when ever your ready,how about donnington ... not just the looks you see,some of us just have it... born that way you see,always a winner,never a loser  :wink:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

ezz said:


> tt cool bring it on,i used to be kart champion, when ever your ready,how about donnington ... not just the looks you see,some of us just have it... born that way you see,always a winner,never a loser  :wink:


Wish I could inderstand what you are saying :roll: Keep taking the pills.

Friendy banter from

Joe


----------



## ezz (Nov 22, 2006)

ok,will break it down for the old folks,  "one" used to drive a go kart,and "one", won the champtionship cup. if you would like to put your driving skills to the test, then i will see you at donnington race couse. and you told me to stick with girls and music, but you see "one" knows about cars too,and also "one" is a very good driver, and "one" does not like to lose,so i always win  hammer time... [smiley=smash.gif] plus do you mean understand or inderstand :-*


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

ezz said:


> ok,will break it down for the old folks,  "one" used to drive a go kart,and "one", won the champtionship cup. if you would like to put your driving skills to the test, then i will see you at donnington race couse. and you told me to stick with girls and music, but you see "one" knows about cars too,and also "one" is a very good driver, and "one" does not like to lose,so i always win  hammer time... [smiley=smash.gif] plus do you mean understand or inderstand :-*


Chill out ezz. What has racing got to do with the tail gate on your TT?
I think you should know that some of us also have something to crow about  
Me cleaning up at croft...


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

ezz said:


> ok,will break it down for the old folks,  "one" used to drive a go kart,and "one", won the champtionship cup. if you would like to put your driving skills to the test, then i will see you at donnington race couse. and you told me to stick with girls and music, but you see "one" knows about cars too,and also "one" is a very good driver, and "one" does not like to lose,so i always win  hammer time... [smiley=smash.gif] plus do you mean understand or inderstand :-*


The word 'inderstand' should read understand BUT you are not seriously checking my spelling. Read your own posts and weep, M8. :lol: spacing, grammar, syntax and spelling need serious attention.

Joe


----------



## ezz (Nov 22, 2006)

look,yous started this, i came on this post to say what a good idea it was,and that i would like to do this mod,you are 1 of the guys who started to knock this mod,and me, ive just carried it on,


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

ezz said:


> look,yous started this, i came on this post to say what a good idea it was,and that i would like to do this mod,you are 1 of the guys who started to knock this mod,and me, ive just carried it on,


ess, I really don't know where you are coming from. A self lifting tail gate is not a bad idea, my wife's Jaguar has one.

Joe


----------



## ezz (Nov 22, 2006)

:-*


----------



## gt russell (Nov 27, 2005)

the only problem i could think of is are the moutings strong enough to cope with the pressure and if the strutts are alot more powerful will th tailgate not come to a sudden stop, like are they damped toward the end of thier travel


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

gt russell said:


> the only problem i could think of is are the moutings strong enough to cope with the pressure and if the strutts are alot more powerful will th tailgate not come to a sudden stop, like are they damped toward the end of thier travel


That's what I was hinting. If you make the hydraulics powerful enough to overcome everything, that would have a knock on effect as you say. Vehicles with this feature have been designed from scratch to work properly and are not without their difficulties either.

Joe


----------



## gt russell (Nov 27, 2005)

TTCool said:


> gt russell said:
> 
> 
> > the only problem i could think of is are the moutings strong enough to cope with the pressure and if the strutts are alot more powerful will th tailgate not come to a sudden stop, like are they damped toward the end of thier travel
> ...


Just for the record joe I recon you could beat him around the track :lol: I was impressed when I met you on a meat and bloody hell i could hardley keep up :lol: Kids eh hehe


----------



## ezz (Nov 22, 2006)

then came a smart ass, kids a.... what 40 year old kid. :wink:


----------



## gt russell (Nov 27, 2005)

oh your just a young un Im 41 so that now makes me over the hill :lol: according to my young son

Actually I think Joe is the oldest TT owner and hes proud of it


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

:lol: That's what the stresses of the race circuit does for you. Joe is only 39 in reality :wink:

Ha! Right, back on the subject of tailgates....

Has anyone checked to see if Koni do a coilover kit  :wink:

If you uprate the gas pressure in the strut then isn't it going to be difficult to pull down - all the way? i.e. hard to start pulling down when fully up? And aren't you going to get mucky finger prints all over the spoiler and paintwork, pushing it down to the closed position, because it won't close under its own weight? :?

What you really want, is someting that pushes it up to the point, where the force in the original strut lifts it the rest of the way, so that the initial force to pull it down, from the fully up position, is the same.

Perhaps adding a spring to the strut could do this? [smiley=idea2.gif]

A spring of the right length could be set to add enough initial force to lift the tailgate to the half way point, where the gas strut would then lift it by itself and thereafter the spring would be fully extended and add no further force. So, when you start to close the tailgate from fully open, it closes normally with the same force, you just pull it a little faster, get your hand out of the way and the momentum carries it over the additional spring force to fully close  .

One problem you may have is with the boot lock not opening when it has the additional upwards force on it. You could test this however, by sitting in the boot and pushing the boot up with a constant force, whilst operating the bootlock with the remote. This would give you some idea of the additional force required and how it would operate  .


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

TTCool said:


> ezz said:
> 
> 
> > ok,will break it down for the old folks,  "one" used to drive a go kart,and "one", won the champtionship cup. if you would like to put your driving skills to the test, then i will see you at donnington race couse. and you told me to stick with girls and music, but you see "one" knows about cars too,and also "one" is a very good driver, and "one" does not like to lose,so i always win  hammer time... [smiley=smash.gif] plus do you mean understand or inderstand :-*
> ...


 I do hope that Joe takes you up on your offer to race on track ezz; you go to donnington and Joe will go to Donington :roll: :wink:


----------



## ezz (Nov 22, 2006)

pray tell hightt what the f... this has to do with you :!:


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

ezz said:


> pray tell hightt what the f... this has to do with you :!:


We old farts (who hold Race Licences AND can insure with SAGA :lol: ) must stick together :wink:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

John-H said:


> :lol: That's what the stresses of the race circuit does for you. Joe is only 39 in reality :wink:
> 
> Ha! Right, back on the subject of tailgates....
> 
> ...


John

Your technical prowess never ceases to amaze me. I only excel with grease nipples and rivets .

Joe


----------



## ezz (Nov 22, 2006)

good for yous.... cant see what this has to do with gas struts  [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

HighTT said:


> ezz said:
> 
> 
> > pray tell hightt what the f... this has to do with you :!:
> ...


I AM stuck together :lol: :lol:

Joe


----------



## ezz (Nov 22, 2006)

think its time this moved to the flame room... :-*


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It is related because you could _strut_ your stuff on the track and _tail gate _each other :roll:


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

John-H said:


> you could _strut_ your stuff on the track and _tail gate _each other :roll:


and see _flames_ on the over-run


----------



## simonj (Nov 15, 2004)

Well I have a compressor and rams from an escort convertable which wouls be cool to open and close a boot/bonnet at the push of a button as thats what I've got planned on another project. How about adding some actuators for the extra force opening & closing the boot??


----------



## gt russell (Nov 27, 2005)

or it could be done with the use of rockets from the fire work shop, placed either side so they ignite when the key fob is pressed  or you could find a spring !! the boyng spring from a Zebady would work


----------



## gt russell (Nov 27, 2005)

cant find a Zebady anywhere :?


----------



## citrix20 (Aug 29, 2006)

Youngg hows this coming along?

Got an update for us?


----------



## STEF7 (Jan 4, 2007)

any update?


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

[smiley=sleeping.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=sleeping.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=sleeping.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------

